
Show HN: Social app to stay connected in real life - Sido_A
https://www.reelfriends.app
======
Sido_A
We’re developing a social app that blurs your friends posts when you haven’t
talked to them in real life for a few weeks. The aim is to keep you better in
touch with your close friends by having quality interactions outside the
screen.

A lot of the students we spoke to love the idea. HN feedback is super
important to us.

www.reelfriends.app

We believe to win users' trust, the next generation of social apps will not
monetize attention or data to align their incentives with users’ well being.
We’re students and we want to see technology used for good ;)

~~~
alexza
I would recommend not to use the soundcloud logo for "uncloud your data"
unless you have asked [https://soundcloud.com](https://soundcloud.com) wether
it is ok :)

~~~
Sido_A
Thank you I didn't realize :)

------
rakrecak1
This is an awesome idea! I like that it helps you connect with people in real
life, not just online.

------
florianmartens
I'd definitely declutter the index page. It's literally too (ooo...) much
text. Maybe clarify your value proposition.

~~~
Sido_A
Thank you Florian we had similar feedback, we're considering moving it to a
subsection of the page.

